# Pino Scotto live su Youtube



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Il rocker *Pino Scotto*, ogni *martedì * alle ore *15:00* in diretta su youtube nel canale di *Rock TV*, dà le proprie risposte alle domande fatte dai suoi fan. Pino non esita a rispondere anche a domande riguardanti la politica ed il sociale, con il suo linguaggio colorito, ma sincero che lo contraddistingue. Come sempre però, non mancano messaggi contenenti provocazioni, come _"tagliati i capelli"_ o _"vai a lavorare"_ al quale Pino risponde con toni arrabbiati e volgari e con le sue celeberrime espressioni del tipo _"datti fuoco"_ o _"c......e, ho lavorato 35 anni in fabbrica"_. Dopo la cancellazione da Sky di Rock TV (si vocifera che tale decisione sia avvenuta per le continue dichiarazioni del cantante contro i talent come *X-factor* che è un prodotto di Sky) il canale sulla musica rock si è trasferito definitivamente sul web, diventando di fatto una live tv. 

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Prima puntata


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Seconda puntata


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2017)

Scotto è volgare ed esaltato, però non è uno stupido e sinceramente lo trovo simpatico. 
Anche se programmi di questo tipo li trovo estremamente noiosi, tipo i botta e risposta di SportItalia. 

Ps: la maglietta è stupenda e devo averla assolutamente


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Scotto è volgare ed esaltato, però non è uno stupido e sinceramente lo trovo simpatico.
> Anche se programmi di questo tipo li trovo estremamente noiosi, tipo i botta e risposta di SportItalia.
> 
> Ps: la maglietta è stupenda e devo averla assolutamente



Fino a quando lo faceva sul satellite (il programma si chiamava Database) tra un botta e risposta e l'altro trasmetteva qualche video musicale rock o metal + un video musicale di una sua canzone. Spero che questa nuova forma di Rock Tv abbia successo anche perchè ora è visibile gratuitamente a tutti, sperando che un giorno il rock possa di nuovo dire la sua in Italia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2017)

Pino .... alla fine è una brava persona , ma ti posso assicurare che c'è molto personaggio ma anche tanto lui com'è veramente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2017)

Una delle persone più insopportabili del pianeta


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Diretta di oggi.




*Sentite cosa dice su Trump al minuto 7.55*. E Pino Scotto non è affatto di destra, anzi, ha sempre detto di essere comunista (ultimamente vota 5stelle senza esitare di criticarlo quando sbaglia, in quanto per lui la sinistra è morta dopo Berlinguer) e di essere a favore delle unioni civili e dell'aiuto verso il prossimo e delle persone che scappano dalla guerra. Come la mettiamo? Ora è r4zzi5ta pure lui?


----------

